
The Doomsday Clock - Kurtz79
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_Clock
======
Kurtz79
Can't help thinking about it every time I check this:

[http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-
forecast/](http://projects.fivethirtyeight.com/2016-election-forecast/)

